# Homemade throw weight



## KMB (Feb 8, 2010)

Mods, if this should be in another forum, feel free to move it.

In another thread, Billy Bob (post #12) and ropensaddle (post #13) had some ideas for homemade throw weights. Anybody else got some ideas? 

Kevin


----------



## John Ellison (Feb 8, 2010)

Your line/string plays an important part too. Lighter line lets you throw farther, but it must be strong enough. If it dosent have a slick finish like poly?propeline or? it will not slide over a limb very well.

For throwing I would guess one to + lbs. Lead shot in a bag or?Baseball or hard rubber with a d-ring or screw eye for the line. Sooner or later your throw will come down on a roof, yard ornament or dog so something without sharp edges might be better. It is also possible to grab the line as it is running out to keep it from travelling past and into another tree, get the sun in your eyes, and get slammed in the gut as it swings back at you. Or so they say. Haha
A small bucket with a lid works great to keep it in. Flake/jam the line down in the bucket hand over hand without trying to coil it. Leave the weight tied on and put it in the bucket last after you put in a piece of cloth to keep it separated. The line comes out clean and will hardly ever tangle. If you do it from the ground it will get wrapped in sticks and...

Its too hard (for me) to throw it like a baseball. Tie a slipknot about 18" from the weight,pinch it there and underhand it after a few back and forth swings. Or with back to the tree, between your legs then over your head and it will really go.
I have seen guys that were unbelievable with a throw bag, but I am next to worthless so I bought a Big Shot and it does wonders. Its fun to play with and impresses little kids.


----------



## KMB (Feb 8, 2010)

John, good stuff, thanks!

Kevin


----------



## Techstuf (Feb 8, 2010)

I use the "dummy launcher" (how appropriate is that title!)

Real easy to launch a thin pull cord by which to get a rope over nearly any fork you choose, and accurate too.








Got a few on clearance for 5 bucks each, back when I was still stupid/stubborn enough to do my shopping at MalWart. Here's a site that sells 'em at a fair price:

http://www.rosemarynthyme.com/Hyper-Dummy-Launcher-Kit/M/B000UGCTLC.htm



Blessings in Christ Yeshua


----------



## Austin1 (Feb 8, 2010)

I watched a local tree guy using a Bow&arrow with a bow fishing set up on it once.


----------



## John Ellison (Feb 8, 2010)

I used a kid's bow for awhile and it works OK in the open, but it is real easy to over shoot the target.


----------



## Austin1 (Feb 8, 2010)

John Ellison said:


> I used a kid's bow for awhile and it works OK in the open, but it is real easy to over shoot the target.


At first I thought he was shooting a angry squirrel.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ray benson (Feb 8, 2010)

I have used a weighted baseball. The balls are used by pitchers and come in assorted weights. After a half dozen or so throws from about 50 feet a normal baseball feels like a feather.


----------



## KMB (Feb 8, 2010)

Interesting ways of getting a rope in a tree. Thanks fellas.

Kevin


----------

